# Sage BE doesn’t seem to change grind size when turning wheel



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

I've had my coffee machine for almost 4 years. Apart from jamming, i havent had any issues with grinder.. now tho it feels like I can't get any pressure built up when extracting espresso. Coffee beans fresh single origin from a good roaster. I stripped the top and cleaned it all, put it back in and even on 1 grind size I get nothing which is impossible.. so I think it just doesnt change the grind size properly/ at all anymore..

should I try repair or is the grinder gone?

thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

So how long does it take you get your desired weight in the cup?


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

My shot timings were not the issue. All in range of 25-35 seconds depending on coffee. However, I bought new beans and they appear to be very hard compared to other beans so it jams the grinder. After it got jammed, i cleaned it and tried again on finest setting and it made no difference. Shot came out as if there was no coffee there. My question is about the grinder. Is it knacked or is it just the coffee beans that require the grind size finer than what my machine can provide..


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

hummel89 said:


> My shot timings were not the issue. All in range of 25-35 seconds depending on coffee. However, I bought new beans and they appear to be very hard compared to other beans so it jams the grinder. After it got jammed, i cleaned it and tried again on finest setting and it made no difference. Shot came out as if there was no coffee there. My question is about the grinder. Is it knacked or is it just the coffee beans that require the grind size finer than what my machine can provide..


 You don't say what your target weight is.

I asked because I want to eliminate a faulty guage. So, if you're grinding at "1", you put 18g in the PF, you get 54g out n 25-35s *and it tastes OK*, then it doesn't matter what the pressure guage shows.

If your grinder is faulty and your pressure doesn't rise, then you will have way over a typical brew ratio at 25-30s. Just running a shot for 25-35s doesn't mean there isn't a problem.

Have you adjusted the internal calibration of the grinder to tighten up the range?


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

There is nothing wrong with the gauge. The espresso is coming out very fast.. not that I have timed it on this occasion but I would say no longer than 10 seconds to get 40ml out based on 18g of beans.

how do I adjust the internal calibration of the grinder on sage BE?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

hummel89 said:


> how do I adjust the internal calibration of the grinder on sage BE?


 Should be a section in the manual


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

You'd think so. Nothing in mine. I guess new version has it. I figured it out now anyway. Had to lift the lis and do it manually. Cheers


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Should be a section in the manual


 The manual is pretty crap to be honest even on the new models, good old youtube will show you how.


----------

